# Welches Buch zu java ME könnt ihr empfehlen?



## florian1x (25. Okt 2006)

Also ich bin derzeit im Praktikum an der FH Bochum und unsere aufgabe ist es ein Programm fürs Handy zu schreiben. Der Professor der uns betreut hat auch nicht soooo die ahnung davon und meinte er würde uns ein Buch bestellen damit wir damit voran kommen. Welches würdet ihr einem Anfänger empfehlen? Es soll kein Spiel sondern eher eine Anwendung werden. Auch wenn ein wenig grafik toll wäre. Es ist nicht notwendig

gibt es gute OPEN books oder Tutorials (bitte auf deutsch bin ja noch neu und wenn dann ganz viel neues kommt ist deutsch einfach verständlich) für Anfänger

hab schon gegoogelt aber kam nichts tolles bei raus.


----------



## Jockel (10. Nov 2006)

Als richtiges Buch ist folgendes ganz gut: http://www.amazon.de/Micro-Entwickl...f=pd_ka_2/028-4672943-7515730?ie=UTF8&s=books
Für Einsteigertutorials schau mal unter http://j2meforum.com/viewforum.php?f=22&sid=9b0ba8592d7594f2d180ed07f549929b


----------



## HansOne (23. Nov 2006)

Ich habe mir das hier geleistet und bin bis jetzt wirklich zufrieden damit: http://www.amazon.de/Java-Micro-Mob...f=cm_lm_byauthor_prod_0_0/028-7922461-8864542

Hans


----------

